
Apple Reportedly Planning to Combine iPhone, iPad, and Mac Apps by 2021 - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/apple-reportedly-planning-to-combine-iphone-ipad-and-mac-apps-by-2021/
======
taylodl
Creating apps for the iPhone or the Mac is like walking into a time warp back
to the late 80s or early 90s. It was state-of-the-art back then but now it's
really show its age. Hopefully once they've consolidated the entirety of their
platform to a single SDK they'll focus on a complete overhaul of their
programming environment.

